# President Meth



## gipper (Oct 8, 2014)

If you are interested in JFK and those around him, you will find this article fascinating.  

tidbits:
- JFK was a huge meth user, which explains some of the crazy things he did.
- Marilyn Monroe enjoyed meth too, doing it with JFK...she was murdered because she intended to spill the beans about state secrets disclosed to her by JFK.
- When Marilyn famously sang happy birthday to JFK, she was under the influence of meth, not alcohol.
- Mary Meyer a long time friend and mistress of JFK and LSD user.  She had ties to Timothy Leary. She too knew many state secrets disclosed to her by JFK, which she documented in her diary....the state assassinated her after Dallas.
- Jackie used meth. 
- Many Hollywood meth users.
- Elvis too.
- Cover up by the Bradlees (WaPo) and the CIA.
- Mickey Mantle...meth user.

all courtesy of Dr. Feelgood.

Amazing the things we learn about our corrupt lying leaders...decades later.

I wonder what is REALLY going on in the White House today.

If Americans would realize our political class is entirely corrupt, they would then stop granting them so much power.

JFK s Meth Connection 8211 LewRockwell.com


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought this thread would be about obama, you know, because he's made such a meth of things!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 8, 2014)

gipper said:


> If you are interested in JFK and those around him, you will find this article fascinating.
> 
> tidbits:
> - JFK was a huge meth user, which explains some of the crazy things he did.
> ...




All hearsay. No evidence.

The link is to a fucking radio show, where anyone can say anything.

Really, don't you feel kind of silly?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd take JFK on Meth over Obama on cocaine any day.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 8, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> I thought this thread would be about obama, you know, because he's made such a meth of things!


----------



## gipper (Oct 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > If you are interested in JFK and those around him, you will find this article fascinating.
> ...



Previous post went nuts...not sure why.

You failed to read the article I posted.  The statements made in the article by the author, are outlined his book.  Does that make it any more credible in your mind?  The book was published last year.

*Dr. Feelgood: The Shocking Story of the Doctor Who May Have Changed History by Treating and Drugging JFK, Marilyn, Elvis, and Other Prominent Figures Paperback – October 28, 2014*
Dr. Feelgood The Shocking Story of the Doctor Who May Have Changed History by Treating and Drugging JFK Marilyn Elvis and Other Prominent Figures Richard A. Lertzman William J. Birnes 9781629145662 Amazon.com Books

Secondly, much of the information outlined by the authors is NOT NEW.  If you had any knowledge of JFK, you would know this.  

New book reveals how Marilyn Monroe JFK and Liz Taylor were in thrall to shady German Dr Max Jacobson Daily Mail Online

Try not to be so closed minded.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 8, 2014)

gipper said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




I am not trying to be closed minded at all.  But a book is not necessarily evidence.  Anyone can write a book and claim lots of things.

That being said, I will read further... to see if what you say jives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## bendog (Oct 8, 2014)

Various forms of speed were quite popular.  It's no secret that JFK had to take "a break" in the afternoon to get shot up with various stuff including steroids, and no doubt some form of amphetamine was included.  Hell, you buy Benzedrine inhalers up until 1965, and amphetamines were pretty unregulated until the early 1970s.  They were excellent for college final week.


----------



## gipper (Oct 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



What I SAY....oh please get with the program.

I merely restated what the author stated in the article I posted.

It is no secret that JFK, Marilyn Monroe, Mary Meyer were druggies.  It is also no secret that Marilyn had an affair with JFK and threatened to expose state secrets told to her by JFK.  It is also no secret that Meyer was another mistress of JFK and she kept a detailed diary that included state secrets told her by JFK.  And then strangely....both women ended up dead.

Oh I am sure that is just a coincidence.  Yeah....right.


----------



## gipper (Oct 8, 2014)

bendog said:


> Various forms of speed were quite popular.  It's no secret that JFK had to take "a break" in the afternoon to get shot up with various stuff including steroids, and no doubt some form of amphetamine was included.  Hell, you buy Benzedrine inhalers up until 1965, and amphetamines were pretty unregulated until the early 1970s.  They were excellent for college final week.



Minimize the behavior for the POTUS...CRAZY!!!


----------



## bendog (Oct 8, 2014)

LOL.  Baseball clubhouses had BOWLS of greenies.  I used whites for years to make wrestling weigh ins, and for college finals ... marvelous.  They were LEGAL up until the mid 60-s70s.  Johnny Cash wrote a damn song about them, not to mention the rolling stones.  No excuses.  Good times.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> I thought this thread would be about obama, you know, because he's made such a meth of things!


rdean methed his pants over accusations of Obama's coke use.


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Oct 9, 2014)

Come on, you don't think Reagan used a li'l pick me up after a jelly bean crash or after nappy time?
I heard Truman used to snort powdered billy goat testicles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 9, 2014)

gipper said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


 
they never take the time to read OP's,they just see the title of the thread and post what they THINK they know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 9, 2014)

gipper said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


 
marilyn was indeed murdered for her knowledge of state secrets that JFK spilled to her.thats all common knowledge,its only the colosed minded ones in denial that cant accept it.the only thing posted there i hadnt heard before was about mantle using meth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 9, 2014)

gipper said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 9, 2014)

The only reliable basis for evaluating a President is his  personal integrity.  Since WW2, we have had Truman and Reagan (maybe Ford, Carter and the Bush's).  The rest have been abysmal.  Would you have wanted JFK or Clinton spending the night in your home if you had a teenage daughter?


----------



## gipper (Oct 10, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> The only reliable basis for evaluating a President is his  personal integrity.  Since WW2, we have had Truman and Reagan (maybe Ford, Carter and the Bush's).  The rest have been abysmal.  Would you have wanted JFK or Clinton spending the night in your home if you had a teenage daughter?



Integrity is an important characteristic we should expect of our presidents.  Unfortunately none of them the past 100 years, except for Coolidge, had any.  All were liars and some were notorious serial liars, such as FDR, LBJ, Tricky Dick, BJ Bubba, W, and Big Ears.

When one man attains the unlimited power now invested in the POTUS, integrity is vital.  However I do not believe anyone in our current political class, has integrity.  They know it is easy to deceive the public, when the state controls much of the media and academia.  Plus many Americans foolishly WANT to believe their leaders...willfully ignoring reality.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 10, 2014)

Interesting thread.

And if JFK really was a meth _user_, then he was most certainly a meth _addict_.

There is no middle ground with the demon methamphetamine.

One cannot do it merely occasionally and/ or socially.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 10, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm really not that surprised.  I wonder if anything any politician does would shock me anymore.  Lol.


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 10, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> The only reliable basis for evaluating a President is his  personal integrity.  Since WW2, we have had Truman and Reagan (maybe Ford, Carter and the Bush's).  The rest have been abysmal.  Would you have wanted JFK or Clinton spending the night in your home if you had a teenage daughter?



Hard to believe anybody could mention reagan and integrity in the same sentence since Iran Contra and the record breaking number of convicted felons in his administration.


----------



## gipper (Oct 10, 2014)

Crazy shit.....

In 1962, at the Carlyle Hotel in New York, a man “peeled off his clothing and began prancing around his hotel suite.” His bodyguards were cautiously amused, until the man “left the suite and began roaming through the corridor of the Carlyle.”

The man in question was delusional, paranoid and suffering a “psychotic break” from the effects of an overdose of methamphetamine.

He was also the president of the United States.

The reason for John F. Kennedy’s bizarre behavior was that, according to an explosive new book, the president was — unbeknownst to him, at first — a meth addict.

The man who supposedly made him so was Max Jacobson, a doctor who had invented a secret vitamin formula that gave people renewed energy and cured their pain, and was given the code name “Dr. Feelgood” by Kennedy’s Secret Service detail.

This formula was actually methamphetamine, and over the course of a decades-long practice, Jacobson became doctor to the stars, making unknowing drug addicts out of a long list of the famous and distinguished, including JFK and his wife, Jackie, Marilyn Monroe, Mickey Mantle, Eddie Fisher, Truman Capote and many more.

In “Dr. Feelgood” (Skyhorse Publishing), authors Richard A. Lertzman and William J. Birnes allege that Jacobson had an incredible effect on world events, influencing Kennedy’s election, the Cuban Missile Crisis, even Roger Maris’ 1961 home-run record.
The Kennedy meth New York Post


----------



## Freemason9 (Oct 10, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 
Pretty certain that Marilyn wasn't privy to "state secrets." I don't think JFK wasted his time with her by talking about "state secrets."

Stupid post, indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 10, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only reliable basis for evaluating a President is his  personal integrity.  Since WW2, we have had Truman and Reagan (maybe Ford, Carter and the Bush's).  The rest have been abysmal.  Would you have wanted JFK or Clinton spending the night in your home if you had a teenage daughter?
> ...


 
funny how your open minded about the the lies the CIA controlled media has constructed about reagan over the years since he got out of office but just the oppostie being closed minded about the myth that has been shoved down americans throuts on that other traiter FDR.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 10, 2014)

Freemason9 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


 its stupid to YOU because you have not done your homework.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2014)

Freemason9 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I was wondering why he would reveal any kind of secrets to her too.  I can't imagine that he was a stupid man.


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 10, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only reliable basis for evaluating a President is his  personal integrity.  Since WW2, we have had Truman and Reagan (maybe Ford, Carter and the Bush's).  The rest have been abysmal.  Would you have wanted JFK or Clinton spending the night in your home if you had a teenage daughter?
> ...



Please cite an example of Reagan's lack of personal integrity (i.e., something done for his personal benefit).  Trying to help the Contras after Congress suddenly cut off their funding (a la Viet Nam) was certainly not done for his personal benefit.  Are you really trying to compare him to JFK, Clinton or Obama, whose every action was based on political benefit?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm sorry, but this thread is fucking stupid.


----------



## gipper (Oct 10, 2014)

Freemason9 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yeah...because we know a POTUS who brazenly cheats on his wife with numerous prostitutes/mistresses, runs around hotels naked, and takes all sorts of mind altering drugs would NEVER spill the beans to his lady friends.

Too funny!


----------



## gipper (Oct 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Think man...think!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 10, 2014)

gipper said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 10, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...


Oh please.  That is bullshit.  And it was completely illegal. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



So, you think he told Marilyn Monroe state secrets in the "throes of passion?"  I was thinking their relationship was based purely on sex.  IOW, she was just a booty call.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 11, 2014)

JFK gave her his one gun salute.  I can't blame him for that. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

gipper said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Oh, I believe he had affairs and might have even done drugs.  I just don't know if I buy all the other stuff about him giving state secrets to Marilyn Monroe, having her killed, etc.  There would have to be some very STRONG evidence for that.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 11, 2014)

There's a good foundation building in this thread for a Hillary presidency.

Pillow talk obviously NOT a problem when the thing in bed is a gorgon....all alone eternally due to the good taste of even the most degenerate of would-be "toy boys".


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> There's a good foundation building in this thread for a Hillary presidency.
> 
> Pillow talk obviously NOT a problem when the thing in bed is a gorgon....all alone eternally due to the good taste of even the most degenerate of would-be "toy boys".



  That is SO mean, but funny.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 11, 2014)

Constant Meth usage clearly leaves it's physical mark on the users that can't be hidden.
*Meth's devastating effects: Before and after*
_Meth s devastating effects - Meth s devastating effects Before and after - Pictures - CBS News_
Anyone got any photo's of those listed in the OP over the years as they deteriorated?  Below is a sample of the physical changes of users of Meth.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Constant Meth usage clearly leaves it's physical mark on the users that can't be hidden.
> *Meth's devastating effects: Before and after*
> _Meth s devastating effects - Meth s devastating effects Before and after - Pictures - CBS News_
> Anyone got any photo's of those listed in the OP over the years as they deteriorated?  Below is a sample of the physical changes of users of Meth.



Good point, but let's not forget that a lot of those users are street people who live hard lives anyway.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Constant Meth usage clearly leaves it's physical mark on the users that can't be hidden.
> ...



I'm very familiar with the effects of Meth as my wife's procession deals directly with addiction/mental health and the company I work for has a division that deals with research of addictions. Meth's effects do not respect one's class, it is devastating to every regular user.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 11, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> There's a good foundation building in this thread for a Hillary presidency.
> 
> Pillow talk obviously NOT a problem when the thing in bed is a gorgon....all alone eternally due to the good taste of even the most degenerate of would-be "toy boys".



And if HenryBAssFucked were just 120 years younger, he too would be a boytoy. These days, he's more like the guide at the mummy museum.

Now, onto the glorious topic of "President Meth" because a couple of fucked-up Righties are just so sure that JFK was a total junky!!!  This is important, folks!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 11, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> There's a good foundation building in this thread for a Hillary presidency.
> 
> Pillow talk obviously NOT a problem when the thing in bed is a gorgon....all alone eternally due to the good taste of even the most degenerate of would-be "toy boys".


 
 I have a feeling the establishment has her in mind for the next POTUS as well.that they will select here,then again they may have another darkhorse like obama who came out of nowhere in mind,you just never know what their thinking.i thought they would make sure she got elected instead of obama.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Sure I agree, but there is no doubt that a homeless meth addict who can't take a shower or see a doctor is going to be in a LOT worse condition than the POTUS.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > There's a good foundation building in this thread for a Hillary presidency.
> ...



Cankles for president!    She would make for a TERRIBLE candidate, IMO.  Just awful.  I just cannot believe that there are people who would vote for such dishonest politicians.  Now THAT is scary.


----------



## gipper (Oct 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Millions of Americans will vote for Cankles.  Proof the political class can fool some of the people all the time.

This thread also proves misbehavior by pols, when revealed to some, will not be accepted. 

Many Americans desperately want to believe their leaders are like them...honest, fair, and tolerant even after decades of proof that clearly indicates they are not.

Great quote by a great man:
*“Truth is treason in the empire of lies.”*


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They still would show the physical signs, some things are inevitable.  
As I noted my wife works with addiction and mental health.  She has noted several times to me that social class doesn't matter, even with Meth or any other drug to be honest.  When someone walks in her office who has had issues with Meth, she can tell by just looking at them.  I'll take her word for it as she has worked in her field for three decades.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > There's a good foundation building in this thread for a Hillary presidency.
> ...



Nice, real nice.    Of course, he was wonderful.


----------



## guno (Oct 11, 2014)

gipper said:


> If you are interested in JFK and those around him, you will find this article fascinating.
> 
> tidbits:
> - JFK was a huge meth user, which explains some of the crazy things he did.
> ...




Meth also known s hillbilly Heroin is the purview of feral white trailer dwellers


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 11, 2014)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 
so very ture.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



It's truly sickening, and they wonder why our politicians suck?  Because so many are satisfied with the status quo; idiots that think THIS is the best we can do!?  Mitt Romney, Hillary Clinton, ACK!!!!    I hate both major parties.  I would love, love, LOVE to see a viable 3rd party candidate.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

I wonder who the republicans have in mind for candidates this time around.  I am totally out of touch.  Lol.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2014)

The entire book is based on supposition, even the author agrees with that. 

No concrete evidence, just ideas based on circumstance. No proof. 

It's a book written to sensationalize and sell books, if the author didn't create controversy, he wouldn't sell books and make money. 

There are several version of Monroe's death, the CIA did it, the FBI did it, she killed herself, the Chicago mob killed her, Bobby Kennedy had her killed and on and on. 

Monroe suffered from depression and that is documented, so what is the real story? I'm not sure, probably a suicide, which is just a good of a guess as anyone else.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 11, 2014)

bendog said:


> Various forms of speed were quite popular.  It's no secret that JFK had to take "a break" in the afternoon to get shot up with various stuff including steroids, and no doubt some form of amphetamine was included.  Hell, you buy Benzedrine inhalers up until 1965, and amphetamines were pretty unregulated until the early 1970s.  They were excellent for college final week.



Of course DiMaggio used them...and so did his brother Dom...and just about every other baseball player of the era!  (IIRC, meth was legal into the 70's, and USAF pilots were given "greenies" for long alerts into the late 60's.)


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> The entire book is based on supposition, even the author agrees with that.
> 
> No concrete evidence, just ideas based on circumstance. No proof.
> 
> ...



I agree.  A lot of it seems like speculation to me.  I wouldn't be surprised if some of it was based upon truth though.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 11, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Pablum.  Offhand, hundreds of MLB players used it!


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 11, 2014)

I once wondered who would willingly sleep with Hillary but no more.  Statist has bravely volunteered.  BRAVO!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> I once wondered who would willingly sleep with Hillary but no more.  Statist has bravely volunteered.  BRAVO!



Caution, cankles crossing!


----------



## whitehall (Oct 11, 2014)

JFK was a product of the modern media. He was the skipper of the only PT Boat that was ever run over by a Japanese destroyer in WW2. P.T boats had immense power and maneuverability and were designed to launch torpedoes and run for cover. Jack's boat was apparently sleeping in the fast lane and got hit.  Old Joe was on top of the media when the Navy was considering court martial for JFK for losing his boat without firing a shot. Joe Kennedy hired a pop-culture media type to write a story about JFK's heroic  survival and  PT 109 became a hollywood hit that swept the dilettante idiot into the presidency


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

whitehall said:


> JFK was a product of the modern media. He was the skipper of the only PT Boat that was ever run over by a Japanese destroyer in WW2. P.T boats had immense power and maneuverability and were designed to launch torpedoes and run for cover. Jack's boat was apparently sleeping in the fast lane and got hit.  Old Joe was on top of the media when the Navy was considering court martial for JFK for losing his boat without firing a shot. Joe Kennedy hired a pop-culture media type to write a story about JFK's heroic  survival and  PT 109 became a hollywood hit that swept the dilettante idiot into the presidency



Rumor here in Massachusetts is that Joe Kennedy was a bootlegger and that the Kennedy family has strong mob connections!  Of course, there are all different sources that support and deny those claims, so who knows?  

Let's also not forget about good old drunken Teddy Kennedy and Chappaquiddick!  That is one messed up family, I'll tell ya!


----------



## whitehall (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > JFK was a product of the modern media. He was the skipper of the only PT Boat that was ever run over by a Japanese destroyer in WW2. P.T boats had immense power and maneuverability and were designed to launch torpedoes and run for cover. Jack's boat was apparently sleeping in the fast lane and got hit.  Old Joe was on top of the media when the Navy was considering court martial for JFK for losing his boat without firing a shot. Joe Kennedy hired a pop-culture media type to write a story about JFK's heroic  survival and  PT 109 became a hollywood hit that swept the dilettante idiot into the presidency
> ...



When the media loves a politician unconditionally the sky is the limit. When the Russians built the Berlin Wall under JFK's nose he took a trip to Berlin, gave a speech where he used the German slang word "Berliner" which translated to jelly donut. JFK said "we are all Berliners" and the media went wild. Then he went home and left the German people to be shot in the back for trying to visit family on the other side of the wall. JFK used the CIA illegally to raise a little army to invade Cuba and then abandoned them at the Bay of Pigs. The media ignored it.


----------



## gipper (Oct 13, 2014)

whitehall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



To be fair, JFK was a much better president than most these last 100 years.  While he had many faults, he did try to limit the power of the CIA and stated he intended to destroy it in his second term.  

The Bay of Pigs was a planned under Ike, but he did foolishly approve it based on lies from the CIA.  Had he supported the invasion, we likely would have had WWIII and nuclear exchange.  He knew the CIA lied to him, so he dumped that crazy fool Dulles....who later was put on the Warren Commission by the far greater fool LBJ.  So he is deserving of some praise for these things.

He also planned to remove our troops from Vietnam.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 13, 2014)

Were Kennedy to be replicated today and try for the Democrat Party nomination he'd be thrown out the door.  Far too conservative to even get a ticket let alone a nomination.


----------



## gipper (Oct 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Were Kennedy to be replicated today and try for the Democrat Party nomination he'd be thrown out the door.  Far too conservative to even get a ticket let alone a nomination.



So true...and yet many on the Left today think the R party has gone full blown right wing crazy.

Now that is CRAZY!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2014)

Both parties seem to have gone a little extreme when it comes to some issues.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > If you are interested in JFK and those around him, you will find this article fascinating.
> ...



Then they complain when we post real life whacky things Sarah Palin and her family are doing!  Geez.....this thread should be in the "humor" section.


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Were Kennedy to be replicated today and try for the Democrat Party nomination he'd be thrown out the door.  Far too conservative to even get a ticket let alone a nomination.



Kennedy was so conservative he fought to allow government employees to unionize.  He also initiated the peace corps.  Those two acts alone would have started a conservative plot to assassinate JFK.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Yes, their ever-growing detachment from reality is really quite noticeable.


----------



## bendog (Oct 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'm not sure its detachment from reality so much as never having encountered reality.  It's like "OMG, JFK had doctors giving him all kinds of drugs."  No shite.  The man was probably entitled to a 100% vet disability, and he had Addison's, which even today is only maintained with steroid, and he was one of relatively few people to even survive surgery with that condition.

It's like history for them is ground hog day every day.

He was too conservative for today's gop.  Roflmao


----------



## gipper (Oct 14, 2014)

bendog said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yeah...because ALL Americans should want their POTUS using meth.

I mean...really...what is the big deal?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2014)

gipper said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I prefer my presidents to be drug free if at all possible.    We have drug testing for most jobs after all.  Maybe some random drug testing would be appropriate for our POTUS/politicians?


----------



## bendog (Oct 14, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Well, again, the RW are historically ignorant and choose to remain that way.  There's no evidence that JFK's medical treatments negatively affected his performance, and the evidence is actually to the contrary.
The Medical Ordeals of JFK - Robert Dallek - The Atlantic

If the thread serves any useful purpose, and I'm not sure it does, I think the question is whether disclosure of medical conditions is really a good thing if the effect would be to keep FDR or JFK from being elected.  That would not be a positive.  Moreover, Nixon probably had some paranoia that was a diagnosable personality disorder that was untreated.  How can that be disclosed?  Moreover, Reagan's medical conditions involving his being shot and cancer weren't really actively disclosed, nor was Clinton's continuing heart condition.  Had Cheney really been vetted, we might have avoided Iraq, and his thought processes were certainly different than when he served Ford and BushI.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2014)

bendog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



That is why I said "if at all possible."  Of course if a person needs medication for treatment of a legitimate illness, that is acceptable as long as it isn't a medication that would cloud his/her judgement.


----------



## gipper (Oct 14, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yep...and we all know meth does not cloud your judgement.

The apologists for this kind of behavior, by the most powerful man in the world, is very very sad.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2014)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



I agree, but to be fair, back then it could have been a legitimate drug to treat an illness because they weren't familiar with all the terrible side effects and the potential for addiction.  I've watched documentaries about the history of drugs in the United States on the History Channel before!   

I'm not sure if that is the case with Kennedy, as that was before my time.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2014)

gipper said:


> To be fair, JFK was a much better president than most these last 100 years.  While he had many faults, he did try to limit the power of the CIA and stated he intended to destroy it in his second term.
> 
> The Bay of Pigs was a planned under Ike, but he did foolishly approve it based on lies from the CIA.  Had he supported the invasion, we likely would have had WWIII and nuclear exchange.  He knew the CIA lied to him, so he dumped that crazy fool Dulles....who later was put on the Warren Commission by the far greater fool LBJ.  So he is deserving of some praise for these things.
> 
> He also planned to remove our troops from Vietnam.




Wow, "planned" and "intended." What a statesman! And, like obama, whenever shit went wrong it was because the pure-of-heart were "fooled" or "lied to." Avoidance of responsibility and reliance on a tractable, culpable media are long traditions for the democrat party.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 14, 2014)

You can post all your Faux News gibberish and insults toward Obama.....the bottom line is, he had to deal with the shit left over from Bush, he pulled us out of the toilet where Bush had put us, he made sure Bush's bribe tax cuts to the wealthy were done away with, he stopped the unemployment whirlwind that Bush created, he made sure that we got rid of the awful health system Republicans were so proud of where only the rich could afford healthcare insurance and he has gotten rid of ignorant laws that Republicans were supporting.....I say we have done a lot better since the Bush days, and Yes, I'm a lot better off today than I was when Bushwhack was in office.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> You can post all your Faux News gibberish and insults toward Obama.....the bottom line is, he had to deal with the shit left over from Bush,....




democrats: It's never their fault~  


obama will hunting:


----------



## Mertex (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, Republicans have selective memory.


----------



## gipper (Oct 14, 2014)

It is not Rs or Ds...it is BOTH parties.  They are only interested in enriching and empowering themselves to the detriment of the people.

Sadly many Americans are stuck in believing in one or the other party.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2014)

gipper said:


> It is not Rs or Ds...it is BOTH parties.  They are only interested in enriching and empowering themselves to the detriment of the people.
> 
> Sadly many Americans are stuck in believing in one or the other party.



And you can see by reading this thread that the partisans are very hateful people.  They are the reason why our country is divided.


----------



## gipper (Oct 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > It is not Rs or Ds...it is BOTH parties.  They are only interested in enriching and empowering themselves to the detriment of the people.
> ...



I suppose there is some truth to that, however I think the much bigger problem is our political leadership promotes and fosters the division of Americans....and sadly, many Americans are incapable of recognizing this.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2014)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Most definitely.  That is exactly what the "2-party" system does.  We need new parties and many more 3rd party candidates who have a chance at winning,and we need more people to get on board with voting for 3rd party candidates so that we can diminish the power of the 2 major parties, IMO.  That is one reason why I was disappointed with the direction that the Tea party took.  They could have stuck with their fiscal issues (which I agreed with), and come up with some viable candidates, but they took the party in a direction where they seemed to be focused a lot on social issues.  I just couldn't get on board with their social issues platform.


----------



## jillian (Oct 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > If you are interested in JFK and those around him, you will find this article fascinating.
> ...



she should. i'm pretty sure that anyone who thinks "lew Rockwell" is a source doesn't feel shame about much of anything.


----------



## jillian (Oct 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > It is not Rs or Ds...it is BOTH parties.  They are only interested in enriching and empowering themselves to the detriment of the people.
> ...



someone posting lies about president kennedy who follows the secessionist idiot lew Rockwell really has no business commenting on why our country is divided.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 15, 2014)

Supposedly so was Hitler
Hitler Was a Meth Head -- NYMag


----------



## gipper (Oct 15, 2014)

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Intolerant lefties....aren't they great?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 15, 2014)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




There is nothing intolerant for exposing crazy people for what they are --- crazy.


----------



## jillian (Oct 15, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



because it's pretty clear when an o/p is trash. just saying.


----------



## jillian (Oct 15, 2014)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



no one has to be tolerant of garbage.


----------



## gipper (Oct 15, 2014)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



If Obama were to imprison or execute me and those like me, as is done by all tyrannical left wing governments since your heinous ideology was born, you two would no doubt approve.


----------



## jillian (Oct 15, 2014)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



"liberals" were not the tyrants. your lack of history is bizarre. or do you want to pretend that Nazis were lefties? was it lefties who fought the crusades, killing countless innocents? or are you neo-confederate insurrectionist loons "liberal" because near as I can tell, you're the ones who think you should tell women what to do with their bodies, keep minorities from voting and otherwise try to shove your radical religious zealotry down everyone else's throats.

but thank you for so clearly illustrating just WHY your posts and lunatic posts like the o/p are ignored, made fun of and otherwise given the lack of credulity from normal people that they deserve.


----------



## gipper (Oct 15, 2014)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You might do some research or get an education, prior to posting.

Your heinous ideology was born with Marx.....not the Marx brothers...Karl Marx....look him up.  You will like him a lot.


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 16, 2014)

gipper said:


> If you are interested in JFK and those around him, you will find this article fascinating.
> 
> tidbits:
> - JFK was a huge meth user, which explains some of the crazy things he did.
> ...




What crazy things did JFK do?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 22, 2014)

gipper said:


> It is not Rs or Ds...it is BOTH parties.  They are only interested in enriching and empowering themselves to the detriment of the people.
> 
> Sadly many Americans are stuck in believing in one or the other party.


 sad but true.americans have been programmed into thinking they are two different parties when its really a one party system designed to look like two so the american people think they have a say so in who gets elected.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 22, 2014)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


 thas troll jillian for you,posts what she THINKS to be true and never bothers to look at an opposing view different than her own.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Were Kennedy to be replicated today and try for the Democrat Party nomination he'd be thrown out the door.  Far too conservative to even get a ticket let alone a nomination.



The one and only Catholic and he got assassinated and then his brother .  LBJ made his dream come true, the civil rights act.   He had primary Addison's, hypothyroidism and back surgeries so I do not imagine the meds he was on affected him like a person without Addison's, hypothyroidism and back surgeries.  The stories made up about him probably came from the John Birch society clan. They hated him along with Hoover.  He was a war hero and also started the Peace Corp.  One of the best Presidents, despite his illnesses.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2018)

Penelope said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Were Kennedy to be replicated today and try for the Democrat Party nomination he'd be thrown out the door.  Far too conservative to even get a ticket let alone a nomination.
> ...





Almost started a nuclear war, was chronically unfaithful to his wife, came from a family of criminals...

Yeah, great...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


Cuban Missile Crisis - John F. Kennedy Presidential Library & Museum

Yet it turned out to be a  crisis averted, maybe that is why he got assassinated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



one of MANY reasons they killed him.


----------

